

Re: Did You Hear We Got Osama? - chegra84
http://chestergrant.posterous.com/re-did-you-hear-we-got-osama

======
repos
It's the premise that exposing ourselves to communities based on idea
dissemination (HN, Twitter, etc) maximizes our serendipity. Reading X article
may set you on a path that leads to an opportunity you never could have
predicted.

As with all things, moderation is critical. On one extreme, you're just
gorging articles and reading about ideas. But you don't do anything about
them, you just keep on reading. On the other extreme, you shut out the world
and live in your head. There is the chance that you'll "create your own
opportunity" (to use the phrase of the author) but you limit your chances by
not interacting with others.

Read something, see if you can act on it. If not, move along. There's no
reason to take either extreme.

------
lbotos
I liked this post. If you are the author you have a few grammatical errors:

because I hanged with a guy / because I hung out with a guy

I tell them you need to relax; get your head out of the book. / I tell them
they need to relax; get their head out of the book.

over the long hall it works out./ over the long haul it works out.

I'm not trying to be a downer, just offering some HN feedback. :)

Keep on rocking. With a little refinement I think this post would make a good
counter to "Did you hear we got Osama" but as it stands it's not as clear cut.
I ass/u/me you are not a native english speaker but nonetheless I got your
gist.

Just playing devils advocate: You suggest to your friend "Get your head out of
the book" but is not HN/etc the "proverbial" book?

~~~
chegra84
Thanks, a combination of lack sleep and food the last couple days. See the
last line, I knew there were tons of mistakes but up in the sky so hard to see
them.

___

It means attack the problem from a point of interest. Ergo, can mean reading
that same book ;), back to front maybe :D

------
billpatrianakos
I totally agree with the premise here and it was pretty much my first reaction
to the original but I feel like this kind of rambled a bit. But oh well, the
point is tuning out is not a good idea. It's great for information overload
but not in generall on the other hand I disagree that it's alright to consume
the amounts of information given as examples in this post. At a certain point
you either have to scale back your consumption or go quench your thirst for
knowledge. This article was closer to a good idea than the one it was written
in response to but I must say it again: Balance. Strike a balance between
learning and being around for opportunities to arise and pure stoppage of all
input.

This should be common sense. Learn and be knowledgeable but don't get consumed
and paralyzed.

------
georgieporgie
Way too many parenthetical blocks, and it seems to jump around a lot. Frankly,
it reads a bit like an amphetamine-powered 48th hour rant. I think you were
arguing _for_ the consumption of masses of information, but the style of this
post pretty much proved the opposite to me.

~~~
chegra84
2pac work ethics <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spqz-PDCp80>

In maths, the people who write the proof sometimes aren't the people who make
it rigorous. The elements of the proof are there and there are people who like
coming in and fixing it. Same thing with grammar/writing...There are people
who like coming in and fixing it.

Diverge then converge, I do stay a little on the diverge side.
<http://creatingminds.org/principles/div_conv.htm>

Or if you would like, it is part of the art form to stay raw.

PS. No amphetamine were consumed during, or before this post or even ever.

~~~
georgieporgie
Look, I'm just not interested in deciphering your ramblings. It's a TL;DR
world, and your points are buried. Take it or leave it.

~~~
mtrimpe
Hey, behave. The article was pretty good. Fast-paced but I liked it. Only the
last three or so paragraphs dropped below the quality standard I'd like to
read.

~~~
georgieporgie
Behave yourself. I gave feedback on a poorly written essay. He responded with
an even more poorly written response. Don't try to be condescending to people
simply because you disagree with their opinion.

